# Capsule paph druyi



## Jordi (Dec 11, 2016)

Acquired at the Barcelona Fair of 2016 to Albert Falcinelli and pollinated in April of the same year.
Someone knows with certainty the time of maturation of the capsule, so far the only information I have found speaks to me about the 235 days.
I am aware that the climate and the cultivation routine influence maturation but I would appreciate it if they could confirm more or less the time if someone has had it.


----------



## Jordi (Dec 11, 2016)

[URL=http://s38.photobucket.com/user/Jordi_Mila_Vilamajo/media/flor%20druyi_zpsihcf7imm.jpg.html]

[/URL]


----------



## Jordi (Dec 11, 2016)

today


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2016)

I guess rare species don't get answer soon. 
I assume you already know, but section paphiopedilum general take dry long time I was told. Around 12 months or even longer. 

I know people still breed druyi with bulldog hybrids and other stuff, so someone will hopefully shed some light.


----------



## JAB (Dec 12, 2016)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## Jordi (Dec 13, 2016)

True, I have already collected capsules from other paps, although not many, afraid I have to cut it too soon to plant with the capsule in green
Thanks for your time ... I'll keep waiting.


----------

